# (WP) - What a rough weekend in the chute!



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nubs got back in the chute this weekend and he did GREAT! He weighed in at a whopping 67 POUNDS! This is the heaviest he has been EVER. I guess that's what happens when he comes off of a 2 month rest, but my goodness, that's just too heavy for him!

This weekend's pull was a cart pull, which I like a lot more. The weights I feel mirror what a dog could do out on a farm or walking down the road. The cart was on carpet which was laid over rubber matting like you would see in a doggy daycare or in a training building (since it was held in one) so after so much weight, the cart would start to sink into the rubber matting. When you see the Grand Class dogs (the dogs that are amazing pullers) start fouling out around 2,500lbs (Where on a normal cart on cement they can do double that) you know it's going to be a hard pull.

Point system on carts:

_Body Weight %_......_Points_...... _Pounds needed to pull_
10x ......................... 5 ................ 670lb
15x........................ 10 .................1005lb
25x ........................ 15 .................1675lb
35x ....................... 20 .............. 2345lb

Saturday- Weigh in 67lbs so Nubs is in the 70lb weight class. Total dogs in weight class: 2
HA! Yeah, It was Nubs and one other dog, no biggie, it doesn't change the rules or anything like that (it does later when you start earning higher titles but now it doesn't matter). 

Nubs ends up pulling 1520lbs for 10points (If the grand class can barely reach 2500lbs, I know we newbies aren't going to even get close). Bull the other APBT in the class pulls the same weight. When this happens it goes by either a) how fast the dogs pull or b) Weight pulled by body percentage (this is all predetermined before you even sign up). Nubs would have won by either A or B, but we were doing B so Nubs won because he weighed 1lb less then Bull did. We laughed over that. 

Sunday, Nubs is in the ZONE. I was so excited! He was relaxed (he stressed out really bad at these events) and was just really playful and loving (kept trying to make friends with the only kid at the event go figure). There are 4 dogs pulling in the class, and one of the dogs is owned by a guy which when he walks through the door, you see what dogs he has, and know that he took first in those classes and Most weight pulled by body percent for the smaller dogs (if he has his SBT with him)

We pull 1360lbs and I do something stupid and pass the next weight the 1,560lbs that Nubs pulled the day before and went with the 1,680lbs that he fouled out on the day before. I didn't realize it until I was already sitting down and waiting for his name to be called again. I get Nubs up there, and he pulls like a dream! We are over half way down the chute no issues when *BAM* A door is slammed, Nubs STOPS dead in his tracks and looks over at the door as I stand up to take a few steps back away from him. Nubs looks back where I was and I'm gone. He starts to freak out, and stops pulling completely and starts to head back toward the start line! I catch his attention very quickly but not until the cart had stopped moving (remember the cart is like in mud, once it stops, its hard to get going again). The cart is less then 1 FOOT away from the finish like... ONE FOOT!!!!!!! *NOOOOOOOOOOOO!*

Nubs is done. He is just done. He was annoyed at me for "leaving him" and just refused to pull anymore. Officially he only pulled 1,360lbs which is still his 10points, but In my mind, and of everyone there he pulled that 1,680lbs, and I stand behind it. He still got second place, and I'm happy, even pulling that 1,680 would have still have given us a 2nd place (Max another Pit Bull pulled over 2000lbs (he's a Grand CH in other WP clubs).

Not bad a 1st and 2nd place, and 20 points toward his UWPCH.

Before today toward UWPCH:
55/100points

After today:
75/100points

25 points... Soooooo close! He should be able to get his UWPCH this year. *Crosses Fingers*


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

so very exciting I wish I could go to one, *grummble grummble lake michigan grummble*


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh yeah exciting. I about pulled my hair out. I'm just so happy Nubs is getting so much better at pulling. His form is coming together. He at least pulled that high amount which only one other non-grand class dog did. I find it amazing! He's really enjoying it. Although all the photos of him look like he's possessed when he's out pulling.

If Hawk is UKC reg, you should get a UWP on him. It's very very simple to do. 3 events and all you have to do is get his qualifying leg all three times (which is him pulling 3 to 10X his body weight) and you have your title. I got Nubs in 2 weekends. I lucked out that one weekend, Friday was hosted by one club, then the next day was hosted by the same club with another one, so it came out to be 2 events.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nubs is doing so well! Congrats!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Oh yeah exciting. I about pulled my hair out. I'm just so happy Nubs is getting so much better at pulling. His form is coming together. He at least pulled that high amount which only one other non-grand class dog did. I find it amazing! He's really enjoying it. Although all the photos of him look like he's possessed when he's out pulling.
> 
> If Hawk is UKC reg, you should get a UWP on him. It's very very simple to do. 3 events and all you have to do is get his qualifying leg all three times (which is him pulling 3 to 10X his body weight) and you have your title. I got Nubs in 2 weekends. I lucked out that one weekend, Friday was hosted by one club, then the next day was hosted by the same club with another one, so it came out to be 2 events.


The UKC actually sent me a registration form for Hawk along with an invite to their Giant one time a year show (can't remember what it's called) so maybe I'll take them up on their offer.


----------

